# WiFi driver



## atmosx (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello,

I have a network USB adapter and I want to create an ad-hoc wifi network. Under linux works great, but under freebsd this mode is not supported. I wonder if there's any solution or I should change adapter. Here's the output from 'dmesg'.


```
[root@comodino ~/kernels]# dmesg|grep -i rt
usbd_set_config_index: could not read device status: USB_ERR_SHORT_XFER
urtw0: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8187, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus1
urtw0: unknown RTL8187L type: 0x8000000
urtw0: rtl8187l rf rtl8225u hwrev none
urtw0: at uhub1, port 2, addr 3 (disconnected)
urtw0: failed to stop (USB_ERR_NOT_CONFIGURED)
urtw0: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8187, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus1
urtw0: unknown RTL8187L type: 0x8000000
urtw0: rtl8187l rf rtl8225u hwrev none
```

I can create a network in monitor mode but not in ahdemo, adhoc or ibss:

```
urtw0: IBSS mode not supported
urtw0: AHDEMO mode not supported
```

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------

